# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  RED, balancing robot, OzBotz, San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - OzBotz

----------


## Airicist

RED Balancing Robot for ServoCity Contest 

 Published on Oct 27, 2014




> This video show my robot, RED, operating in several situations. RED is a two wheel balancing robot. He was built for a contest sponsored by ServoCity. The goal of the contest was to build a robot using the Actobotics construction system.
> 
> RED is an open source project.

----------


## Airicist

RED's first balance - Oct 21. 2014 

 Published on Oct 29, 2014




> The is the first time that RED has stayed upright without any support. He is a bit wobbly, but a bit of PID tuning should take care of that.

----------


## Airicist

RED proportional gain only - Oct 18, 2014 

 Published on Oct 29, 2014




> When RED tilts forward, the wheels move forward. When he tilts back, the wheels move back. The more he tilts, the faster the wheels move. This is "proportional gain." This is like a Segway. The robot is not able to balance on his own at this point. A human is required for balance. To make RED balance and achieve full PID control, I will need to add Integral and Derivative gain.

----------

